

Decision Fatigue - 0x12
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decision_fatigue

======
code4pay
Looks like a good segway to my startup www.decideall.com (Honestly I have no
connection to the OP!). It is an attempt to make Decision Making more
rational.

